# iPhone keeps losing Wifi signal



## Happy Girl (4 Jun 2014)

Hi, my iphone 4s is giving me trouble. It keeps dropping the wifi signal for no reason. I have 
-turned phone off and on again
-put in aeroplane mode and turned on again
-"forgotten this network" and put in router code again
-tried a Network Resetting to no avail. 
Any suggestions as to what I might do now before banging it off the kitchen wall!


----------



## Latrade (4 Jun 2014)

Hi,

Can you give a bit more info? Mainly what version of iOS are you on and when does it drop wifi? For example it drops in the middle of use, drops in particular apps or drops when in lock screen.

Also is this on home or other wifi?

A very basic last step is:
Settings > General > Reset > Reset Network Settings.

But you will have to reconnect to all your wifi networks again, so make a note of the passwords before resetting.

If that doesn't work, answer the q's above and we'll see what can be done.


----------



## Happy Girl (4 Jun 2014)

IOS 7.1.1. Drops at any time mainly when going into apps or safari. It is home wifi.
I have done a network reset to no avail. I have just done another network reset and wifi is holding so far (keep fingers cross!). Will keep you posted. Many thanks.


----------



## Latrade (4 Jun 2014)

The phone can get a bit dumb when it comes to automatic networks. I'm sure it's a hardware issue and a particular wifi radio set. Anyhow, I think it can be resolved. 

The easiest fix, which I hope works as it means not having to mess with the router, is to manually join a network. For some reason this stops the phone forgetting the network.

Disconnect from current network, then in wifi settings go to "other" (under the list of available networks).

Type in the name (SSID) of your network.

Choose security mode (WEP)

Put in password. 

As I said, hopefully that solves it, let me know if not.


----------



## Lauren (5 Jun 2014)

Does the phone have a cover on? Removal of a cover resolved this problem for a friend of mine.


----------



## Armada (5 Jun 2014)

I have the very same problem with the iphone 4s dropping wifi signal. I have noticed that it has only occured since my last _ios_ update.


----------



## Sol28 (5 Jun 2014)

Had the exact same issue - then it stopped connecting at all - The wifi aerial is shot - it needs to be replaced - my phone was a replacement for another phone that had done something similar - I brought it back to vodafone and they replaced the handset as it was less than 12 months old.


----------



## shoestring (5 Jun 2014)

I had this problem with my iphone, tried all the usual soft settings such as resetting etc. none worked. It turned out to be one of screws holding a plate in the phone had come slightly loose and just required tightening. If you are any way technically minded it is a handy enough 10 minute job but requires removing the battery and it will void any warranties etc. if you google your problem you will find the procedure. I used a blade as the tool for the whole process.


----------



## Happy Girl (6 Jun 2014)

Did another network reset and powered the phone down for half an hour. Back up and running and wifi appears to be working grand again. Thank you so much everyone for your contributions.


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Jun 2014)

Latrade said:


> The phone can get a bit dumb when it comes to automatic networks. I'm sure it's a hardware issue and a particular wifi radio set. Anyhow, I think it can be resolved.
> 
> The easiest fix, which I hope works as it means not having to mess with the router, is to manually join a network. For some reason this stops the phone forgetting the network.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid the problem is back again. Tried the above to no avail. Any other suggestions as to what I might try


----------



## Happy Girl (7 Jun 2014)

Now it wont even pick wifi up for a short period of time. When I try to join manually it is telling me "could not scan for wireless networks".


----------



## Sol28 (9 Jun 2014)

I tried all the typical solutions - many times - the iphone wifi aerial is known to burn out and fail.. Its a repair/replacement job


----------



## Happy Girl (9 Jun 2014)

Sol28 said:


> I tried all the typical solutions - many times - the iphone wifi aerial is known to burn out and fail.. Its a repair/replacement job



Are you aware if this will be an expensive job.


----------



## roker (15 Aug 2014)

Microwave ovens and house appliances can also interfere with the wifi


----------



## pablo123 (26 Aug 2014)

It seems to be very common, The staff in meteor and people in Apple are aware of the problem, Your not alone.


----------



## Sol28 (26 Aug 2014)

Sorry Happy_Girl - I got mine replaced on warranty - I have no idea of the cost


----------

